# Favorite Special Number



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pick your favorite of these special numbers.

0  Zero

1  One

π  Pi (~3.142)

_e_  Euler's Number (~2.718)

φ  Phi or the Golden Number / Golden Ratio (~1.618)

_i_  The Imaginary Number (square root of -1)

∞  Not a number but I will let you pick it anyway.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

As an amateur photographer with an interest in composition, phi is the natural choice for me.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Probably pi. It's a classic, but I love it. I just find the idea of this crazy irrational number lurking behind every circle to be fascinating.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd probably go for







since if the continuum hypothesis is true then







so we also get 0 as well.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Taggart said:


> I'd probably go for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you got me on that one. Never heard of it, but then I have not delved into that many aspects of math.

Here is one that is very beautiful (and would be more so if I understood it):


----------



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

Love Pi very much


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I finally voted. It is very hard to decide, but I went with _i_ because it is such a freaky number. We were always told that you can't take the square root of -1, but now we see that even if we can't take the square root of -1, it is represented by the freaky number _i_ and that _i_ actually works in real world calculations (electrical engineering so I recall once reading about).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

4'33" 4'33" 4'33"


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 4'33" 4'33" 4'33"


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Other. Either 13, 17 or 666.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Eeee, us Yorkshire folk allus vote fer that Euler's Number, like.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Eeee, us Yorkshire folk allus vote fer that Euler's Number, like.


He must be from your neck of the woods, eh?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am still waiting to see how the first two options come out. Will it prove this song right?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Florestan said:


> He must be from your neck of the woods, eh?


e? Aye! We're right hot on them exponential functions.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

None. Numbers lie.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

My favourite is e^0 or any number to the power of 0


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> My favourite is e^0 or any number to the power of 0


That is a weird number indeed. Not the result, but the getting there.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

584377599343849932226


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> 584377599343849932226


Now we are in great suspense about this number. You must tell us in what way it is special.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Now we are in great suspense about this number. You must tell us in what way it is special.


Simple because it twice 292188799671924966113


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

3
7
11
13
17
22
23
32
33
6/7
2/3
.01
.02
.333
.666
8
4
2
1
-1


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Infinity number/sign. 

very usefully multifunctional - can be a holy grail of eternal life if applied to one's age or in a pinch domino mask (hides wrinkles and looks festive and a lifesaver in the Venice Carnival)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Always has been 69.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

32, because that's the number of piano sonatas that Beethoven wrote. (Yes, I really AM that obsessed with Beethoven and his piano music!!) :lol:


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

32 is a very important number indeed.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm sometimes completely hung up on that golden ratio...


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm sometimes completely hung up on that golden ratio...


Which leads me to the conclusion you follow the Golden Rule?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

scratchgolf said:


> Which leads me to the conclusion you follow the Golden Rule?


That's kind of you! I hope I do too, but sometimes one gets wiser in retrospect.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> That's kind of you! I hope I do too, but sometimes one gets wiser in retrospect.


I'm hard to offend these days, so most likely I'll offend you first, if ever (Hopefully never). But everything I've seen shows a pattern of genuine behavior, which is very difficult to change.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

the Golden Number is winning


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

...if i were to list off all my favourite numbers it would be an infinate time before you would see my reply...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Capeditiea said:


> ...if i were to list off all my favourite numbers it would be an infinate time before you would see my reply...


Perhaps easier if you just list the few you don't like?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Perhaps easier if you just list the few you don't like?


okay that is easy.

4.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Capeditiea said:


> okay that is easy.
> 
> 4.


Oh wow! I'd have never thought such a perfect number as 4 would be it.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Oh wow! I'd have never thought such a perfect number as 4 would be it.


i mean if you think about it...

2+2=4
2X2=4

it is very confusing...

but in reality 4 has always been a horrid omen for me at least. (too many things to list.)

one of the major ones, (probably when i started to catch on with the number being mean to me...) was when i started fourth grade. the kids in class were all in recess, and some of them (who went to the baby sitters i went to.) Started telling other kids rumours about me... which effected my school life and my life at the baby sitters. 
another major one which was around 4 years later, i got my first migraine, on my 13th birthday, which was on friday the 13th... which 1+3=4 (13 is suprizingly my lucky number. 
a third and final since i don't want to go to four occurances. i graduated in 2004. which for 4 years i ended up getting really depressed, hanging out with the bad crowd, got addicted to drugs, and nearly ODed.

another funny thing though
67 is probably my most favourite number... because... 6+7=13 and 1+3=4  so it has my luckiest and unluckiest numbers with in it.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

1 - because it represents unity and wholeness, and connection... and existence and truth. And things being turned on.


----------

